

Notch makes a game from scratch in 48 hours (using Dart) - mckoss
http://www.twitch.tv/notch/b/487318324

======
aw3c2
It's actually around 100 people at least doing that.
[http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-28/?action=preview](http://www.ludumdare.com/compo/ludum-
dare-28/?action=preview)

~~~
Arkeus
And that's just the people who have submitted early. With more than 14 hours
left, that number will likely be well north of 1000 (though probably not many
are using Dart like Notch).

~~~
ijk
Ludum Dare #27 had about 2200 games, from both the Compo and the Jam.

------
Kiro
There's already a thread on page 2:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6905220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6905220)

------
supersystem
Try the game at
[http://test.notch.net/ld28/ld28.html](http://test.notch.net/ld28/ld28.html)

------
userbinator
To make a game from scratch, you must first reinvent the universe.

~~~
pubby
I'd reinvent a universe without pedantry.

~~~
Shish2k
I'd reinvent a universe where what people achieve is considered more important
than the programming language used to do it...

------
lnanek2
haha, yeah, i remember having to learn all the blending functions and about
render order for transparency, etc. writing my first open gl game. he's a
better coder than me, but I think he would be better off looking up some
sample code or a text book sometimes

------
js7
Is this still ongoing?

~~~
thelinked
It's still going. [http://www.twitch.tv/notch](http://www.twitch.tv/notch)

